# Suche ein Spiel, weiß aber den Namen nicht ..



## Husein42 (31. Mai 2015)

*Suche ein Spiel, weiß aber den Namen nicht ..*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier & habe mich extra registriert um dieses legendäre Spiel zu finden!

Das Spiel ist sehr alt, Spielkonzept fast so ähnlich wie bei Pokemon.
Der Charakter ist eine Frau und man hat sozusagen auch ein 'Starter Pokemon' oder so, nur halt das ist eine Fee.
Und es gibt paar Missionen zu erfüllen,  die Meisten handeln sich um Feen bzw. Ungeheuer zu besiegen und das mit sein eigenen 'Pet' sozusagen. Diese Feen bzw. Ungeheuer sind klein und werden auch sozusagen wie in ein 'Ball' festgehalten, das Spiel ist verdammt alt, dass habe ich vor ungefähr 5+/- Jahren gespielt, die Grafik war nicht die beste, aber das Spiel war verdammt legendär für mich.

Ich bitte euch um eure Hilfe, wäre euch so sehr dankbar, falls jemand den Namen kennt, muss ja mindestens einer sein.

Beste Grüße,
Husein !


----------



## Stueppi (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche ein Spiel, weiß aber den Namen nicht ..*

Weißt du noch auf welcher/n Plattform/en das Spiel lief?
Spontan würde mir nur Dragongquest (Monsters) oder ein Spiel aus der Shin Megami Tensei Reihe einfallen, da passen aber diese Bälle nicht rein.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche ein Spiel, weiß aber den Namen nicht ..*

Müsste *"Zanzarah - Das verborgene Portal*" gewesen sein, zumindest passt es von der Beschreibung her.


----------



## Stueppi (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche ein Spiel, weiß aber den Namen nicht ..*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4k8JslQ-0Y
Das hier?


----------



## Husein42 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche ein Spiel, weiß aber den Namen nicht ..*

Es ist Zanzarah *_______*
Danke man <3
Ich suche das Spiel fast 6 Monate und dank dir weiß ich es jetzt. Ich bin dir so verdammt dankbar. <3

&' danke auch an die anderen.


----------



## schubertchen (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche ein Spiel, weiß aber den Namen nicht ..*

Ich glaube, dieses Spiel habe ich neulich zusammen mit ein paar anderen bei Gebrauchte Bücher verkaufen: Buchankauf & CD Ankauf bei momox.de verkauft. Fand es damals ganz gut, aber mittlerweile reizte es mir nicht mehr.


----------

